# Spraying oil-modified polyurethane



## slikshooter (Feb 19, 2012)

Using Min-Wax Oil-Modified poly to put a finish protective top coat on NEW kitchen cabinets over latex paint and an antique glaze. Have tried spraying after adding FloTrol & water using a HVLP spray gun @ 40psi with a 1.4mm tip. Finish looks terrible at first, but it
levels out really good after about 45 minutes. I still have a problem with little dimples in the finish. It is not orange peel or fisheyes as I have seen in the past with poly's. They are just small dimples, at random across the finished surface. What medium, if any, should I be using to give this product a good viscosity for spray application? My current environment is @ 62-65 deg. F with a 50/55% humidity. I recently tried 8 oz. poly with 2 oz. Flo-Trol and 1 oz. water with pretty decent results. I have had excellant results by rubbing final finish of two coats poly with ultra-fine Scotch Brite medium and applying Min-Wax paste wax finish, but that would be too labor intesive for such a large project ( 21 base & wall cabinets ) .


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you using an oil based poly? 

If so thinning with mineral spirits is the ticket---Flotrole is for water based finishes and should not be added to an oil based product.


----------



## slikshooter (Feb 19, 2012)

This is not an oil based product. It is an oil-modified waterborne material. Soap & water clean-up with very low odor.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Got you---Most of the painters seem to be off watching hockey tonight---I uses an HVLP gun to spray water based poly but I've never had to thin it----it always goes on looking like milk and then dries clear.

I have occasionally had the little burst bubbles happen,too. I don't have an answer for you--
Let's see if a painter or cabinet maker has a solution--


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not an expert at what you are asking for, but I did spray out an antique table last summer with Minwax "Polycrylic" waterbased poly in cans. I noticed that the overspray left the finish kind of rough. I buffed out the final coat with 1000 grit wet and dry sand paper. I have started using this on all my final poly projects. It really smooths out the surface. If you want to go further, 3M makes a super fine buffing pad and then there are micro-mesh buffing cloths that go all the way to 8000 grit. These will give a high gloss polish. Here are some sites to find these products....

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/product/mi01999/
*MICRO MESH HOBBY KIT *


*Item #: *MI01999 







$19.95
Quantity to Add: 


*Description*

Kit contains:

1-3" x 4" Sheet 2400 MICRO-MESH
1-3" x 4" Sheet 3200 MICRO-MESH
1-3" x 4" Sheet 3600 MICRO-MESH
1-3" x 4" Sheet 4000 MICRO-MESH
1-3" x 4" Sheet 6000 MICRO-MESH
1-3" x 4" Sheet 8000 MICRO-MESH
1-2" x 3" Foam Sanding Block
1-1 oz. Bottle Micro-Gloss
1-Flannel Cloth
1-Instructions
Achieve the same results as master modelers with this kit. Use on plastics, woods, metals, paint, and coatings. For the home or shop.
________________________________

http://www.shop3m.com/61500123247.html

*Scotch-Brite™ Ultra Fine Hand Pad 7448, 6 in x 9 in*

http://www.shop3m.com/61500123247.html#http://www.shop3m.com/61500123247.html#http://www.shop3m.com/61500123247.html#http://www.shop3m.com/61500123247.html#http://www.shop3m.com/61500123247.html#2 


UPC# 00 048011 04028 8 3M ID 61500123247







Conformable web and finest silicon carbide hand pad available. Excellent for final finishing and light cleaning. May be used by hand, with a hand block, or on an in-line sander. Abrasive mineral: Ultra fine grade silicon carbide. Color: Light Gray.






#commercialWarning { margin: -300px 0px 0px -150px; background: url("/lib/yhst-38051318022320/warning-popup-ie.png") repeat scroll 0 0 transparent; height: 232px; } Price:$70.29 Case/60 PadsQty:


----------

